# Some Pic's from current logging project at my home



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)

Every year I try to log a section of my property, Last year I took a lot of Hemlock and Pine out, since my friends mill is a couple miles up the road and that is what he deals with, Makes Hemlock worth more to take when trucking it is close.

This year I was going to take some more Hemlock and Pine along with Hard and Soft Maple.There is a lot of Blow down from the storm last fall so that is what we are working on now, Then I may get back on course and hit the Maple.

Most of the wood in the Pic's Would not have been taken because of it's smaller size but this is all blow down so it is going.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice photo's:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 10, 2013)

Really nice photos Joe.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)

I am just trying to get the land healthy again, when I bought the place everything was neglected, I am trying to open it up a bit and let some of the smaller wood have a chance to grow, I have some really Nice trees here and I have huge straight Cherries which I am saving in till price goes up, I figured I can take the stuff that is pretty mature now out, let the smaller stuff grow. I am making a bird habbitats out of the slash and what not also. I try and get the stuff that blows down out even if it is smaller, I would rather sell it for fire wood or for lumber then to let it sit and rot and plus I hate the look of a cluttered woods.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)

Some Pic's of my helpers, Making sure everything is being done right and nothing has been touching dads, wood.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## 1270d (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice pics! That's a pretty sharp 440 you re running also. 
Those rotties look big enough to skid with. Maybe you should try to harness em up:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mingo (Feb 10, 2013)

Your doing a real nice job and that is a good looking 440. I was wondering, you were running chains on four tires in your earlier pictures, and in the latest you have chains just on the front axle.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)

I did want to get into weight pulling with them, just never had the time, The bigger of the two is my Female she is a retired show dog who did very well, she is about ten Pounds under her show prime weight now, Figured she is getting older and want to keep weight off her joints, She was very muscular in her prime, bigger then most males she was in standard but at the max. My Male who is the smaller one ( climbing the pile ) is still a pup, he is get a little thicker, I don't look for rotties that are huge i want them to be nimble and healthy, anywhere from 100 to 125 is where I want them.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 10, 2013)

In the pic with the dog's three axles have chains, there all going back on now, removed them because there wasn't a need ground is solid and there was no snow.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 14, 2013)

Weather is warming up, Ground is getting soft, Only a day or two left then that'll be all till next year, most of the Blow down is out. Now plus some others that just looked like they wanted to be cut.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a really nice looking 440C! Ron


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 16, 2013)

Trying to get done, The weather has warmed up and the ground is getting soft. Trying to get all of the stuff that is down out. Quite a few loads have already been taken out, Need to pull out a few more, then it is off to market.


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2013)

Is that your logging equipment or are you hiring it done?


----------



## floyd (Feb 16, 2013)

Tops & small diameter chipped? Sold for pulp, firewood?


----------



## griff154 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice rotties! I miss mine lost her 10 years ago to bone cancer truly gentle giants. Nice. picks and land managemant


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is helping out, I am not a logger by trade, I do respect the people that are because it is a lot of work, but it is enjoyable work so it is not all that bad, It is still pays to have your own equipment if you have the land, Some of the equipment may not be pretty but it gets the job done.

Yes the wood is going for Pulp and Firewood, Last year I did not take any pulp or firewood out, Had to get in and out since the weather never stayed that cold and the skidder was making a mess. Taking the Pulp and firewood out makes for such a nicer finshed job.

How old was your Rottie when you lost her?


----------



## griff154 (Feb 16, 2013)

JOE.G said:


> A friend of mine is helping out, I am not a logger by trade, I do respect the people that are because it is a lot of work, but it is enjoyable work so it is not all that bad, It is still pays to have your own equipment if you have the land, Some of the equipment may not be pretty but it gets the job done.
> 
> Yes the wood is going for Pulp and Firewood, Last year I did not take any pulp or firewood out, Had to get in and out since the weather never stayed that cold and the skidder was making a mess. Taking the Pulp and firewood out makes for such a nicer finshed job.
> 
> How old was your Rottie when you lost her?



She was 9 1/2 but, I have a golden retreiver now she is great with my boys!


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 19, 2013)

Some of my hard maple sold for veneer, I don't have pic's of it, I can try to snap some before it is hauled off, I was surprised because The first few Maples had a pretty dark heart ( Still sold for High Quality ) But then there were a few that came down that were nice and white the whole way.


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 19, 2013)

*nice job*

For someone who doesn't do this for a living,you ,or whoever felled and bucked the wood did a real nice job.I notice on some of the bigger hardwood logs you "plunge cut" the center out.Nice close limbing.Sweet skidder.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## JOE.G (Feb 19, 2013)

I had a guy helping me, He is a pro logger, I took his advice on stuff and listen to what he had to say if he made any suggestions. I do like having equipment and if I see a good deal I take advantage of it, I tend to go over board at times.


----------

